# system fails boot after fresh install reboot [SOLVED]

## DaggyStyle

I've reinstalled my system and after the first reboot I get the following panic while boot: link

here is some info:

I have 4 1tb drives, the partiton table is as follows:

```

sysresccd ~ # gdisk -l /dev/sda

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.4

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Disk /dev/sda: 1953525168 sectors, 931.5 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): D187F40B-2093-44CD-919B-E6EEC718BFB4

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 1953525134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 2014 sectors (1007.0 KiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048          411647   200.0 MiB   FD00  Linux RAID

   2          411648         4605951   2.0 GiB     FD00  Linux RAID

   3         4605952      1953525134   929.3 GiB   FD00  Linux RAID

sysresccd ~ # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0     304956 loop0

   8        0  976762584 sda

   8        1     204800 sda1

   8        2    2097152 sda2

   8        3  974459591 sda3

   8       16  976762584 sdb

   8       17     204800 sdb1

   8       18    2097152 sdb2

   8       19  974459591 sdb3

   8       32  976762584 sdc

   8       33     204800 sdc1

   8       34    2097152 sdc2

   8       35  974459591 sdc3

   8       48  976762584 sdd

   8       49     204800 sdd1

   8       50    2097152 sdd2

   8       51  974459591 sdd3

   8       64  312571224 sde

   8       80 2930266584 sdf

   8       81 2930265543 sdf1

   8       96    4136960 sdg

   8       97    4136959 sdg1

  11        0    1048575 sr0

   9        1     204736 md1

   9        2    2097088 md2

   9        3 2923375104 md3

 259        0   23068672 md3p1

 259        1    1048576 md3p2

 259        2   10485760 md3p3

 259        3   20971520 md3p4

 259        4   57671680 md3p5

 259        5 1073741824 md3p6

 259        6 1736386031 md3p7

 253        0   16777216 dm-0

 253        1   52428800 dm-1

 253        2  243363840 dm-2

```

the partitons are parts of raid as follows:

```

sysresccd ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]

md3 : active raid5 sda3[0] sdd3[4] sdc3[2] sdb3[1]

      2923375104 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

md2 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdd2[3] sdc2[2] sdb2[1]

      2097088 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]

md1 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdd1[3] sdc1[2] sdb1[1]

      204736 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

md1 is boot, ext3 (200mb of size), md2 is root, reiserfs (2 gb), md3 holds many of the other folder such as portage, var, usr, opt and more.

here is grub.conf:

```
sysresccd ~ # cat /mnt/gentoo/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.8.8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel64-3.8.8.img root=/dev/md2 md=2,/dev/sda2,/dev/sdb2,/dev/sdc2,/dev/sdd2

# vim:ft=conf:

```

kernel config can be found at http://pastebin.com/BAnbPsRh

I've installed grub using this howto: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software but for some reason I cannot install grub or more than one drive so I let it be for now.

I can mount the raid ok from the rescue cd but why it doesn't boot?

any hints?

----------

## krinn

your raid cannot be assemble as /dev/sda2 is unknown device name. And sr0 is only list.

Your kernel have AHCI enable, but that doesn't work, i can't see the drives.

So your drives use a different controller that isn't AHCI enable or couldn't be handle by AHCI (lspci -k to confirm or bios settings reset to off...)

Or your kernel doesn't have the AHCI driver enable : hehe, the classic, i forgot it, i add it in the config, i rebuild the kernel, but doh! i forget to copy the new kernel and i keep using the old one without the driver enable.

Maybe something else, but you have two options to dig now.

----------

## DaggyStyle

Solved!

thanks for the tip krinn, the dreaded config was CONFIG_BLK_SD, it was build as module and not a builtin.

----------

